# Planning our first Budgies



## Zefier (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi, I'm planning on getting my first Budgie ever, I've wanted a Budgie for as long as I've found out they're a thing. Just recently I've got the green light to get one, so I've been really doubling down on my research (The stickied threads here and owner accounts have been a wonderful help! As have Alen AxP's videos on youtube) 

However, I have a sister with OCD and Anxiety issues who needs a pet she can bond with, and was considering also getting a Budgie, or a Cockatiel (She was thinking of getting that as it's a bit less energetic). 

So the question of hand-training the Budgies has come up, if we do get two budgies, we were wondering if it would be wise to keep them in one or two cages? From what we've read, it's harder to train budgies when they already have another budgie to form bonds with in the same cage.

However, obviously a second cage can be a bit expensive, and it makes my sister wonder if she shouldn't just go the Cockatiel route. Though I would probably eventually get two budgies anyway. I kind of wanted an opinion on that though? How greatly would taming a new Budgie be effected by keeping two in the same cage? 

Thanks for the time and, thank you again for all the great guides on the forum!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Zefier,
Glad you have found the information on the fourm helpful and it's great that you are doing some research before getting the bird(s). It is generally easier to train and bond with a bird when there is one at a time, but birds are all different personalities and there is never a guarantee that they will become a close companion, some birds just don't have that in their personality. If you were two have two budgies, each in their own cage, they would still hear one another and most likely want to be together, they are flock animals and naturally want to be in the company of their own. You may want to start with one bird and see how the training goes and add a second at a later date. You should not keep different species in the same cage so if you got a Budgie and a Cockatiel you would need two cages. Training and bonding with any bird takes a good deal of time and patience, I mean months, not weeks, you have to go at the bird's pace, which can sometimes be frustrating because you want so much for the bird to become a close buddy, but if things are rushed you can do more harm than good.
If you are looking for a pet for your sister,and if by bonding you mean one that you can cuddle and pet, a bird may not be the best choice as most birds do not like to be held and cuddled, but if one is content with the bird being friendly to the point of sitting on your finger or shoulder then a bird may be fine.


----------



## Spangled Lady (Jan 14, 2019)

I am glad you are drawn to budgies. They are intelligent little birds that can find a way into your heart. In my opinion bird companions are just that, not pets as they do retain their wildness. Generally speaking birds of any species are not so good around children if your sister is young. Reason being the sometimes sudden, fast movements of a young person and loud voices.


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi there!

This is the best place to get info for your research. Alen AxP's videos can be good, I need to point out some of his practices are outdated, such as he uses dowel perches (which can create pressure sores) and let's his budgies have mirrors, which are not good for our feathered friends. Just a heads up. :>

I have ADHD and anxiety and my son has autism, and though having a budgie has been great for me, my bird was hand raised and still is not cuddly. For me it's fine as I get soothed by just watching my bird (I find it very relaxing to just watch him groom himself, play with his toys, eat, fly), however if sound can upset your sister than remember a budgie can be vocal and that cannot (and shouldn't) be trained out of them. If your sister would enjoy the visual stimulation and the company of a bird as a bird (not a bird as a dog) than it's something to think about - but if you want something to cuddle a bird would not be a good route. Feel free to message me if you have any questions about birds and neurodiverse people. :>


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi, welcome :wave:

It's great that you're doing research and reading the Stickies _before_ getting a budgie :thumbsup:. You've been given good advice.

One potential red flag I see, is that you mention the cost of an additional cage. It's a good plan to have enough money saved up for emergencies, or anything that may come up (or, have parents who can back you up financially if your animals need unexpected supplies or vet care). We see so many times, young people with a budgie or small animal who needs vet care but do not have enough money, and no one who is willing to pay for it for them. It's very sad. Please make sure this is not an issue before proceeding with one or two birds.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi there and welcome! I also have quite the list of mental health issues (inc anxiety, PTSD, depression ), and for me I find I’d much rather be at home with my birds than out with people. My birds don’t judge me and accept me for who I am, faults and all. I have 3 budgies. I got two together almost a year ago, one of which will land on me when out of the cage. The other has landed on me a few times after seeing his friend do it. I then got a hand tame baby just before Christmas. He’s just now starting to have out of cage time with the other two but he still sees me as his flock. If the other two come near me he gets jealous and comes over to claim his place as mummy’s boy. If you just enjoy your birds for who they are, I’m sure you’ll be very happy. As mentioned above though, you can’t go into it without knowing what to expect when it comes to noise and mess etc if those are triggers for your sister. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I'm so glad you are doing your research before bringing one or more birds into your heart and home. 
It's great the budgie articles and stickies are helping you.

Remember that it is important that you be able to care for any pet you get if it becomes ill or injured.

Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense

You've been given excellent advice with regard to having a second cage. 
We never recommend that different species (e.g. budgies and cockatiels) be housed in the same cage.
Additionally, the size of the cage you choose as well as the accessories are going to be important.
You should always have a spare cage on hand for use as a quarantine/hospital/travel cage.

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgie(s) for their optimal health and well-being.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've certainly come to the best place to research and it's great to hear that you're doing so :thumbsup:

If you sister wants a pet she can bond with, keep in mind that a bond with any bird will be a bond build on trust, etc. that will take a long time - additionally, the bird will never be cuddly like a dog or a cat. If she's ok with this and wants a friend to keep her company and hang out with, a budgie is a great idea. 

However, taming two budgies kept in the same cage is often more difficult than just taming one budgie. Also, an already tamed budgie, when introduced to a new budgie, often takes a step back from human interaction. Keep this in mind  

Keep on doing research, and if you have any questions afterward, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help!

We hope to see you around! Keep us posted on how things go. 

Cheers :wave:


----------

